# Tonite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Grilled Cedar Plank Salmon, grilled shrimp and asparagus.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

WoW That looks great. I only see one problem, you got ice in your beer. 
Nice job Paymaster


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great, i've got a 12lb brisket in the smoker now , since 4am were both eating good tonight...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------

